# Hens still not laying after molt?



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

My hens are just about finished molting, and still haven't picked up on laying. It's been about 2 months or so. I live in a warm climate, but temps have really been fluctuating up and down alot lately. Some of the others are laying, but it's only a few. They are on a well rounded diet, and had lot's of extra protein during the molt. They are 1 1/2 yr old.
Any clue what's going on with them?


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Are any of their combs beginning to turn red? Some of ours are so I know they'll start laying again soon. Give them a couple weeks. I'm pretty sure the winter solstice is today, the days will be lengthening from here on out, soon we will all have plenty of eggs again.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Are you giving them the extra artificial light to total about 15 hours? And what do u mean your temp fluctuate? How cold does it get and are they out of the wind? Some breeds do not lay as good after the first year so could that be part of the problem? What breeds do you have? Maybe they just take longer to start up again. You've probably posted where you're from and what you have but I can't remember...lol so please do it again.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

For the first time in since I started raising chickens (about 10 years), none of my hens (only 5) started laying again after molting. Last year I bought some EE hens from the local feedmill as replacements. I wanted to cut back to only enough eggs for personal use. 

I have no idea what stock those birds may have been from, but they were the most flighty birds I've ever had. They took forever to start laying and were never good producers. My best producer was my one banty cross hen that one of my older heavy hens managed to hatch out (only two eggs hatched - other was a rooster). 

But this fall they all stopped laying and molted, and none of them started back up. Never had that happen before and I'm doing everything the same. Only difference was the breed of hens (Before I always had a mixed bag of heavy brown and green layers).

I got replacements for them in October and after waiting until mid November and still no eggs, I culled the whole lot of them. So now I'll have to wait until spring for fresh eggs. First time in 7 years I've had to buy eggs at the store.

Cathy


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I did not give my hens artificial light this year (too busy) and I just got the first egg after the moult. It was from the wyandotte (I can tell by the color) and she had taken a break for perhaps 6 ? months. 

I hope the others start laying soon: I am still to busy to set up lights and I miss the fresh eggs.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

perhaps a fake egg might get em started again? I know the 4 older hens I have weren't laying and was beginning to think i would have to cull em. But as soon as the pullets started popping out eggs the 4 older hens got back into the game.


----------



## seagullplayer (Nov 6, 2008)

If you don't have a light on them it will be a slow uneven process of getting them laying again.

I have used lights in the winter and had some of my best egg numbers during that time.

Is easier to keep a bird laying than it is to get them started again...


----------



## BJ (Aug 8, 2004)

Along with increasing the "daylight" hours, throw them some dry cat food. Cat food is very high in protein and will help improve their condition. If they don't eat the cat food, then give them black oil sunflower seeds, also an excellent source of protein and they will love them!! Light, good feed, oyster shell or grit, fresh water = eggs.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

I had a neighbor the other day tell me that they give theirs whole wheat.


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

Theses hens are all heavy breeds, from Brahmas, wyandottes, welsummers, barnavelder, to name a few. All the younger ones are laying (under a year), and another flock of cochins are laying. I have never givin artificial light.
They are on cat food, and sunflower seeds, and ground limstone, along with their layer feed. They get raw liver once a week, and all free range for the afternoon.
Maybe its what Macybaby said, and they will not start up again..hope not.
The only thing that throws me off with the shorter days is that is dosen't effect the others, as they are still laying?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Dazlin said:


> Theses hens are all heavy breeds, from Brahmas, wyandottes, welsummers, barnavelder, to name a few. All the younger ones are laying (under a year), and another flock of cochins are laying. I have never givin artificial light.


Younger hens are more persistant layers than the older hens. And, some hens are just plain more fertile.

Take heart, my older Wyandotte just laid her first egg after moulting, and I do not give artificial light either.


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

Give them time. I had the same problem you're having now. The decreased daylight right now doesn't help matters at all. If you can add supplemental lighting, that might spur them on quicker. Otherwise, just give them a little while longer and they'll start on their own.


----------

